# Republicans have it coming



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Reprinted from NewsMax.com

Tuesday, Aug. 1, 2006 8:01 p.m. EDT
Charlie Cook: Debacle Coming for GOP

The 2006 midterm elections will be a disaster for the Republican Party - unless a "cataclysmic event" saves the day.

That's the dire warning from political analyst Charlie Cook, who predicts in his "Off to the Races" column that the GOP's expected misfortune will result from a perfect storm of three factors:

"The political climate will be extremely hostile to Republican candidates."

While Republicans benefited from turnout in 2002 and 2004, this time voter turnout will benefit Democratic candidates."

The advantage that the GOP usually has in national party spending will be significantly less than normal. 
Cook doesn't mince words in his column, flatly stating: "All of the traditional diagnostic indicators in major national polls taken in the past 10 days show numbers consistent with an electoral rout."

To back up his doom-and-gloom claim, Cook cites the results of several polls that tracked respondents' opinions on President Bush, congressional races and expected voter turnout.

In one glaring example, the latest Cook Political Report/RT Strategies poll, only 27 percent of respondents said the country was headed in the right direction, while 63 percent said it was off on the wrong track.

Cook rates the Democrats' chances of winning control of the House as excellent, while a Senate will be more difficult.

"In a very large tidal-wave election, as this one appears to be, it would not be unusual to see all toss-ups go to one party, along with a few out of the leaning column as well," Cook writes.

"This does not mean that Republicans no longer have any chance of holding onto their House or even Senate majorities. But every day that passes between now and Nov. 7 where their poll numbers look this bad, the climb back gets incrementally steeper and more difficult."


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think I buy that just yet. Especially when I hear terms such as "traditional diagnostic indicators". How many times have you heard that in the last 12 years only to see it turned upside down. No question the republicans have problems and the voters have a habit of voting against the party in power when things are down whether the opposite party has answers or not. In this case the Democrats don't have any answers and the voters are aware of that also. It is going to be interesting though to say the least.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DEWEY DEFEATS TRUMAN!!! :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Gohon said:


> In this case the Democrats don't have any answers


Thats the reason I won't be voting for the Dems.They do a lot of finger pointing but they have nothing in the form of solutions.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I know it is really disappointing.

I caught a fellow speaking on TV just briefly the other day....I think he was from Illionis. His last name was Abam or something like that. He was a younger guy. I dont know much about him but I am sure somebody knows who I am talking about.

Anyway, he seemed to be making good sense. He was talking about immigration. He was a Dem. I dont know if he is even thinking about running but I kind of liked him. He's the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

All the polls showed Gore and Kerry well as well.

The way I see it, most of these polls are taken by people with free time on their hands. The ones home during the day while hard working Americans are actually working. They take them in the evenings, when most real Americans are relaxing with their familes after a hard days work.

People like you and me, that have a good feeling of how things work, and why they work, are also the kinda people that tend to say politely into the phone "Bugger OFF! I dont have time for this, remove me from your calling list"

When you really boil it down, the folks that have time to take stupid polls are usually to busy with meaningless crap to vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What you fellows are saying is correct, but there is one other thing that the American people understand. The republicans are nothing to brag about when it comes to spending, but I think they are just trying to appeal to the liberals. It will not work of course. The only thing dumber than current republicans is current democrats. Dumb and dumber.

I might add that it's a shame too. Democrats have some very good ideas, but they also have such bad ones that it more than negates the value of their good ideas. Therein lies the difference. I feel that the republicans are a slight plus for the nation while the democrats are a moderate minus, and growing worse.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/news/politics/la ... &cset=true

The Repubs ignored our wished on imigration,expanded govt, spent like drunk sailors and have trampled on the contitution while pandering to dems and media

If a bunch are sent home maybe just maybe in two years they would come back and do what they were put into do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob, I agree, but I worry about how much damage the democrats can do in two years.

They could pull out of Iraq, they could pass dozens of firearms bills that would restrict the law abiding citizens, they could pamper the criminals further, they could reenact partial birth abortion etc. Unfortunately damage can be done much faster than true progress, or damage control. I just can't trust a liberal in the white house, or congress.

The sickening thing is these thick head republicans will think that means we approve of what they are doing. Are they stupid or arrogant. One of these days the American people will turn on them, and they do deserve it. It's just that the American people don't deserve more liberalism. They shouldn't have to suffer for the stupidity of republicans. Having democrats punishes the American people more than the republican party, and unfortunately the republicans know it.

I think every republican should withhold their contributions, call republican congressman and tell them why, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What you have to remember is the writer (Charlie Cook) is making his prediction on national polls. Anyone that pays attention knows you cannot use national polls as a indicator for congressional races. The people in California will elect Nancy Poloski no matter what the people in Alabama think. Way I see it is only independent state polls are going to give you a indicator of the future.

Jiffy the only person I can think of that you are talking about is Barack Obama from Illinois. He has only been a Senator for a little less than two years now. The Democrats are touting him as their knight in shinning armor because he won the seat with over 70% of the vote. What they don't tell you is his Republican opponent Jack Ryan got tired of the dirty politics, dropped out of the race and Alan Keyes stepped in to run against Obama. Keyes wasn't even a Illinois resident but was from Maryland. He moved to Illinois the same day he announced he would run. Of course he didn't stand a chance and even the Republicans didn't want him to run. Obama may be young and sound smooth but watch out for him. Like the far left he is demanding a time table for Iraq and follows a strict party line, voting against anything with a Republican attached to it. No joy there........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With Bush still being president I don't think that the Dems would be able to do a whole lot of damage.

And until things get a lot worse no one will pay attention to politics anyway thus nothing will change. I hate that but I think its the only way.

The Dems are attempting to nationalize the election rmeber thats how the republican got control of it in the first place.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=51342

More reasons :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, I do believe that is the guy. Like I said before I really dont know much about him other than the little I caught on the TV. He could very well be a "silver tongued devil". Now that I know his name I can do a little research on my own. Thanks.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Bobm said:


> With Bush still being president I don't think that the Dems would be able to do a whole lot of damage.


Bob I disagree here. It took him a long time to sign his first veto. I don't think he would go out signing veto on most measures. Granted your talking power reversal but still I don't think he would. Hopefully we will never have to see him in that situation.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well like Plainsmans correctly pointed out the Republicans will take a reelection as astamp of approval on their big spending ways and thats worse in the long run


----------

